# Perforated Bowel/IBS/Weight Loss/Hell



## emmytheduck (Nov 22, 2013)

Okay, I apologize in advance for the tiny novel you have the pleasure of reading.

On May 15th, 2013 I ended up in the hospital. I am 29, female, 5'8, and weighed 145 pounds. Generally healthy except for being a smoker and not eating healthy all the time (fast food once a week). For about 6 months before my hospital stay, I would randomly get and upset gut - burning abdominal pain and mild constipation. No big deal...it would go away and I was fine.

On this day, though, the pain had been going on for almost three days. It was a burning in across my entire abdomen accompanied by a sharp pain in my lower right quadrant. I went to the urgent care first and they immediately sent me to the ER for fear of appendicitis or an ovarian cyst.

I had a CT scan and a full pelvic exam. To my surprise (and apparently the doctor, surgeon, and radiologist) I had a mother effing hole in my colon. They were surprised because I wasn't "visibly" ill. I just had pain...and pain that didn't really require the morphine so I turned that down.

Luckily, the hole was so tiny they decided to admit me and put me on intravenous antibiotics overnight to see if that helped before cutting me open. Basically overnight the hole healed itself up and I was feeling better. They kept me one more day and did a third CT to make sure. I met with a GI and scheduled a colonoscopy and was sent on my merry way with loads of antibiotics and painkillers (the pain was still there but the burning was gone).

So here we are. November. I lost 30 pounds in three months. I'm 5'8 and and weigh 115 pounds now. I have FMLA intermittent leave at work because I will get bouts of "IBS" or whatever the hell I have that keeps me home at least once a week.

I have been to three GI's. The colonoscopy, gallbladder motility test, ultrasound, and fourth CT scan all come back NORMAL. My doctor has tried me on the low FODMAP diet which has actually made me more "constipated." I put that in quotes because I still go almost every day, but it's rabbit poop and unsatisfying.

Here's my daily pill regimen: Zantac 150 and Klonopin (panic disorder) in the AM. Klonopin and Colace and Gas-X at lunch. Colace and Gas-X and BeneFiber around dinner. I eat extremely healthy now. I avoid gluten as much as possible. Since I'm not allergic (yes I've been tested) I still eat it every now and again. I cut out most dairy, but it never bothered me before so I'll have the occasional ice cream bowl. Oh and I usually drink one to two Ensure Plus's a day to make up calories.

Since being in the hospital I can no longer tolerate red meat (makes me burn like mad) and magically developed heartburn. I never had it before, but I have to take Zantac every day and sometimes a half of a Tums. I take Lortab or Percocet if the pain is really bad. Yes, I know it aggravates constipation, but I drink SO much water and the Colace helps. It's a necessary evil for me at times.

The last two tests they will run are the small bowel series and an upper endoscopy.

I just want to know what the hell caused a hole in my colon at the age of 29. No I didn't eat toothpicks or get in a car wreck. It just happened. I'm sick of being sick and wish someone could relate.

My GI wants to just say I have IBS. REALLY bad IBS in my opinion. This shouldn't be keeping me from work so often. I have a high tolerance for pain and discomfort, but this is ridiculous. And the weight loss is frightening. My family and friends are worried that I will become unintentionally anorexic and malnourished if this keeps up. I eat over 2000 calories a day but it's not sticking.

Any advice or thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Dear Emmy,

Your story is intriguing. I honestly don't know how to unravel it.

If you don't mind, I am going to try and share it with a couple of gastroenterologists who might have some suggestions.

Jeff


----------



## emmytheduck (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Some advice for you.

People with Ehlers Danlos syndrome can get holes in the intestine spontaneously. Other thought is Crohn's disease; however, doesn't say if there was any right sided diverticula but that could be a third cause.

Advice is to get off the narcotics. Smoking is not good either. Maybe a capsule study as well as CT Enterography. Focus would be to rule out Crohn's disease.


----------



## emmytheduck (Nov 22, 2013)

We have already ruled out Crohn's disease. I don't take the narcotics often - maybe once a week or less. The colonoscopy showed a "very healthy colon." Appreciate the thoughts!


----------



## emmytheduck (Nov 22, 2013)

How does the smoking fit in? Obviously it's not good for me in general, but how would it affect my GI?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I believe smoking is a risk for developing a Crohn's disease flare. There are quite a few studies which suggest this.


----------



## HumanistRuth (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. The only thing I'd recommend is to make sure you're taking plenty of vitamin D. I take 5,000 IU a day. Vitamin D helps the tight junctions that connect cells together. It had lots of other benefits too. Note:

"... potential therapeutic functions of vitamin D in treating defective tissue barriers that involve skin, *intestine*, lung, kidney and other organs."

Vitamin D, vitamin D receptor and tissue barriers

(corrected typo on 11/25/13)


----------



## swood1 (Dec 1, 2013)

The vitamin D suggestion is a good one especially since you have had so many things ruled out.

Also, a 1 hour walk in the Sun allows the body to produce over 10,000 IU of vitamin D, naturally of which the body will store any unused portion unlike the pills and injections that many take.

Stress is also a know cause for aiding in the erosion of the intestinal wall.

However, I will also list a website here that helped me get rid of my IBS as well. It is: http://goodhealth.emtuanh.com

I wish you well.


----------

